# Advanced Medical Review



## kbreeden (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anyone have any information on the company Advanced Medical Review. I received a phone call from them about remote coding/auditing. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Kristi


----------



## aleach (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm also interested in hearing more about this because they called me too. 

Thanks


----------



## marty3073 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Me too*

Yeah the company Advanced medical review called me to and they also want me to review cases for them. So if anyone has heard of this company let me know what it about, because to me they sound to good to be true.
marty3073


----------



## Jaynine122 (Apr 24, 2008)

I received an email from a company but i cant recall who it was (it is at home) and they were offering a position to review cases. It sounded too good to be true to me too. Did anyone call them back?


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 24, 2008)

kbreeden said:


> Does anyone have any information on the company Advanced Medical Review. I received a phone call from them about remote coding/auditing. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> Kristi



Do you have a website for this company, if so would you share.

Thanks


----------



## marty3073 (Apr 24, 2008)

*website*

yes the website is: www.admere.com, and if you have any information please let me know and the number is 18007261207


----------



## marty3073 (Apr 24, 2008)

And by the way the company asked for some personal information. the lady i talked to name was monique and she sent me an agreement form over the internet and a direct deposit form to fill out. Did anyone else get that too? If you have please let me know, because i don't know what to do.


----------



## kbreeden (Apr 24, 2008)

*advanced medical review*

I also spoke with Monique, they sent me the same information an agreement, requested a w-9, and some things like that. I still am a little skeptical, it really sounds to good to be true. Any ideas on how to check it out?
Kristi


----------



## aries27 (Apr 24, 2008)

I would go to better business bureau website and check the company out if your skeptical. www.bbb.org


----------



## kbreeden (Apr 24, 2008)

I have checked with the BBB, there is nothing that shows up. Any other suggestions? I would really like to do some remote coding from home, or chart reviews. If anyone has the names of some other companies that are willing to share that would be great.
Kristi


----------



## Rita Prieto-Garcia (Apr 24, 2008)

*Remote coders*

I would be very careful. As everyone knows there is indenity theft out there and it's spreading. Why would they send out a w-9 and ask for direct deposit information so soon. You hear about these type of things all the time and I would check with your local police department.


----------



## scorrado (Apr 25, 2008)

I went on their website and they do not have any openings posted for remote coders or chart reviewers. Did you all apply for a position with them?  I don't think I would be giving them any info.  Sounds to fishy to me.


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 25, 2008)

scorrado said:


> I went on their website and they do not have any openings posted for remote coders or chart reviewers. Did you all apply for a position with them?  I don't think I would be giving them any info.  Sounds to fishy to me.



I too, went on their website and didn't see any remote coder positions at all.  It sounds a lil fishy to me too, them asking for your banking info before you even start. I'd be leary.

Happy Friday to everyone


----------



## schreier (Apr 29, 2008)

*Remote coding from home*

You can try Medassurant, Inc.  They hire remote certified coders to work from home.  The web site is www.medassurant.com

I currently have worked for them about 8 months.  They are located in Maryland, however they hire coders across the country.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Apr 29, 2008)

I too, received the same email, requesting personal info with the agreement. I have been skeptical to do anything.


----------



## vwp0755 (May 21, 2008)

I have a friend that has worked for Medassurant for the last 6 months or so.  She seems to be happy with what she is doing.  I recently submitted my resume and the hiring process was suprisingly quick. They do not offer benefits but compared to office jobs in my area, they pay well.  They also supply your work hardware, you supply internet connection.


----------

